# Best gloves for chainsawing? American made?



## BigGthetree (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking around for a good pair of gloves that are American made. Need something with Kevlar or similar material to protect the back of my left hand. Got lucky the other day and my 660 only took a chunk out of the chainbreak bar on the top, just next to my hand. It caught the edge of the cheap Harbor Freight glove I was wearing and almost tore it off my hand. The glove literally exploded when the chain hit and grabbed at it. Cheap Chi-Com junk. Lumbermans look pretty good but are made in China. Any recommendations you all can make? Rather pay for good gloves than the Emergency Room. Thanks.


----------



## Zale (Sep 26, 2011)

Look up "Gemplers", they have a ton of work gloves and they indicate which ones are made in the USA.


----------



## mingo (Sep 26, 2011)

Try Galeton.com they should have any glove you need.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get it. How'd the saw take a chunk out of it's own chain brake bar?


----------



## DG2244 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Husqvarna gloves have protection on the back of the left hand. Bailey's also sell another type by Ganka.


Bailey's - Husqvarna Chainsaw Protective Gloves - Large


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Bearcreek said:


> I don't get it. How'd the saw take a chunk out of it's own chain brake bar?


 
i would imagine he threw his chain


----------



## jdkeire (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got Husqvarna gloves with Kevlar in the left hand, they're comfortable and well made.. A bit steep in price though, my last pair cost me 30 euro, but if it means that I keep my left thumb or whole hand intact then I'm happy


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 27, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> i would imagine he threw his chain


 
Makes sense. Most times the chain goes down, not up, but I guess it could happen.


----------



## BigGthetree (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys for the info. Yeah, the chain (a pretty new stihl chain) actually broke and swung upward, hitting the chainbrake and my glove. Scared the sheez out of me. Dropped chains before where they just kinda slide out like a snake onto the ground, but this whipped back and took a nice chunk out of the top of the chainbrake and snagged the edge of my glove, ripping it off. Never seen that before. The problem is finding a good tough American made work glove. Have worn White Mules for over 30 years, but they are really hard to find in XL size. And while looking around on the net and in stores, all I seem to find are Chi-Com gloves. I would rather buy American. This made in China thing is getting out of control. What the heck has happened to American sensibility.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Sep 27, 2011)

Im a huge fan of atlas re-grip gloves. and the best part is they are cheap.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Sep 27, 2011)

Youngstown from wesspur has any style you want including kevlar.


----------



## BigGthetree (Sep 28, 2011)

Youngstown gloves are made by Chi-Coms. Good Grief. So are Lumbermans.


----------



## Zale (Sep 28, 2011)

You could always buy your own cow and make your own.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kotex (Sep 28, 2011)

only American made glove i can think of is vanson and they are motorcycle gloves. and real expensive


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 28, 2011)

Dunno. Now you got me thinking. I remember from my days working in a machine shop it was forbidden to wear gloves or use any kind of cloth rags near the machines- milling machines, lathes, grinders, drill presses, etc. It was well documented that cloth, if it contacts a moving part like a cutter will be grabbed and be pulled in taking your hand with it in an instant. Paper however is fine. So my thinking here is that no gloves are better than any gloves. Kevlar gloves still will grab. In your case, since you were holding the handle you were lucky and about all kevlar gloves would have offered is some protection just due to their thickness. The chain was broken and whipping around so there could be no pulling of the fibers into the sprocket to jam it and stop the saw. In situations where they do come in contact with a running chain I can't see them stopping the saw like chaps would before the chain gets to your skin either. I think they would act pretty much like the ones you were wearing did so you take your chances.

That said, I use Atlas re-grips myself.


----------



## Photog95 (Oct 9, 2011)

[flame suit] china crap has become a huge industry in this country because Americans for the most part are cheap lazy and greedy.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Oct 9, 2011)

Photog95 said:


> [flame suit] china crap has become a huge industry in this country because Americans for the most part are cheap lazy and greedy.


 
More like it's been forced down our throats by the above described group of people who are a small portion of Americans that control the rest of us.


----------



## Photog95 (Oct 9, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> More like it's been forced down our throats by the above described group of people who are a small portion of Americans that control the rest of us.


 

I try to buy american as much as I can but this is still america and majority rules therefore the majority must be cheap lazy and greedy. Now I am guessing you will not find a singler one of those people on this site, because a chainsaw means work no matter how you look at it. If you mean business in any way there is no such thing as cheap. I guess with the number of saws some guys have you could toss a little greed around


----------



## Grouchy old man (Oct 9, 2011)

> ... this is still america and majority rules



I only wish that were still true.


----------



## Photog95 (Oct 10, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> I only wish that were still true.



You make a valid point but I wasn't about to start a political #### throwing contest. Nobody wins, and everyone comes out enemies. Just not worth it.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Oct 10, 2011)

Right. I thought we were talking about gloves.


----------

